

Ask HN: Why does everything about NYC get downvoted or flagged into oblivion? - ranman

I notice most posts about NYC startups are frequently ignored or flagged. Just wondering if this is because this website is run by the SV mafia or if it's because there's genuinely something wrong with NYC startups.
======
ranman
To provide evidence: Posts about startups in NYC like Branch, buzzfeed, etsy,
etc. are routinely ignored in favor of: "Next giant pictures of cats on the
internet in SF startup"

As an example I recently saw this article posted: [http://qz.com/45728/new-
york-is-now-a-better-place-to-start-...](http://qz.com/45728/new-york-is-now-
a-better-place-to-start-your-tech-company-than-san-francisco/)

Now I can't even find the post anymore.

I see lots of posts about hackNY get flagged with no comments on why they were
flagged?

It's just an odd phenomenon.

~~~
thaumaturgy
So far, this looks like a simple case of low quality.

There have been just 25 submissions about HackNY since 2010. A recent
submission (maybe the one that came to mind for you?),
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5098983>, seems to have been deleted by
the submitter. Before that, you have to go back to July 31 2012 to find a
HackNY-related submission with more than one point. These submissions simply
aren't showing something compelling enough to make the front page frequently
enough for HackNY to itself become a topic of interest here.

Regarding the qz.com article, it's still up at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5097071>, it looks like it just didn't
get much interest. I read it, and I think the article doesn't make its case,
and it contains some out-and-out errors of thinking.

A quick look at all articles from qz.com finds that submissions from that site
in general do "OK" -- the top-ranked submission from that site has just 97
points (and it's about the script for an upcoming Silicon Valley show); these
days, 97 points gets you maybe an hour or so on the front page. Out of 124
submissions from qz.com, only 20 have 10 or more points, the bare minimum
typically required to spend any time on the front page. So, I'd say that if
you're looking for exposure for New York related stuff, qz.com probably isn't
going to do it for you.

Keep in mind that HN really is Valley-centered. There are people here
representing startup communities in other areas, like Chicago and New York,
but you'll have an uphill battle to draw a lot of attention to startup
communities outside of the Valley.

Why doesn't the NY startup community build its own niche site for startups &
investors & other interested people to socialize a bit?

------
wasd
Can you provide some context and/or evidence of this happening more so then
other start ups? I don't get this experience but I don't look or follow any
NYC start ups specifically.

------
ScottWhigham
I have no clue what you're talking about - as @wasd said, can you please
provide some context and/or evidence?

------
jinushaun
Flagged for lack of evidence/context.

------
Throwadev
I've been curious about this too.

------
yeison
Down voting is an option?

~~~
recycleme
Yes but you need to have a certain amount of karma.

~~~
epochwolf
Not on articles.

